# New start, need some sugestions on machines &#x1f604;



## Alexandru Nica (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey guys, i want to start a wood workshop but i can't find some decent machines, the shop will be a EU project financed with about 200k euros ( that would be the budget for the machines) can anyone point me to a brand or site that would sell all the machines necesary for a wood workshop? I would like to include a wood cnc with a copy function ( i know there are cnc's with copy lathe but i want someting with a bit more depth, somethin like 100cm×100cm×100cm, this is just an example if it's close to these or bugger it would be great 😄 ) my problem is i can't build my own machines because it's a funded project 😞 so i'm opened to sugestions, Thx 😄


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What brands are available where you live? Are you open to importing the machinery? One of the problems with importing is the differences in your power grid and ours.


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Alexandru Nica said:


> Hey guys, i want to start a wood workshop but i can't find some decent machines, the shop will be a EU project financed with about 200k euros ( that would be the budget for the machines) can anyone point me to a brand or site that would sell all the machines necesary for a wood workshop? I would like to include a wood cnc with a copy function ( i know there are cnc's with copy lathe but i want someting with a bit more depth, somethin like 100cm×100cm×100cm, this is just an example if it's close to these or bugger it would be great 😄 ) my problem is i can't build my own machines because it's a funded project 😞 so i'm opened to sugestions, Thx 😄


The needs of a woodshop would vary greatly depending on the product that is being made. It would help to know what that was. 

I can't fathom opening a woodshop and not knowing what equipment you need.


----------



## Alexandru Nica (Aug 20, 2018)

Georgec I'm from Romania but there aren't many comapanies here that suport this kind of stuff, yes i'm willing to import the machines and i know there are adaptations that can be made at the power... Steve it's not for me but for my dad and we know what we want but we can't find all the machines in one place, that's why i'm asking for a bit of help here, the workshop will make mostly unique handmade stuff, but i want also stuff that can replicate some sculptures and some ordinary products... i'm an automation engineer don't realy know the terms in this bussiness that's why i'm reaching out for a bit of help so i can make an ideea of what should be in a wood workshop and compare with what i have on my list 🙂
Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Well, we should start off with some terms ....*

Sawing:
A table saw has a large flat table, a miter gauge for making miters and a fence for ripping wide pieces into more narrow ones.
A miter saws for making crosscuts at any angle from 45 degrees to 90 degress will come in two variations, a compound with a slding carriage or a simple hinged version.
A bandsaw is useful for cutting curves, but more importantly used to saw thicker boards into thinner ones. It's a lot like "ripping" but called resawing when using the bandsaw.
A circular saw is held in the hand and can be used to crosscut or rip. It will cut construction type lumber or sheet good like plywood. 

Blades are important and specific to the type of cuts, either cross cuts or rips fewer teeth on a rip blade, more teeth on a cross cut blade. Sawing makes dust, not chips.

Planing:
A planer, usually called a thickness plane, makes thick wood thinner of uniform dimension all along it's length. A jointer just makes wood flat and straight on the bottom. They are not the same, but are used in conjunction with one another... the jointer first, then thickness planer. These machines make chips, and not much dust.

Sanding:
Sanders either have round disks in various diameters starting about 6" to 12" and up top 20" OR belts ranging from 3" wide up to 48" and even more. Some are hand held the bigger ones have up to 15 or 20 HP and have a platten for automatically feed large panels and even full size doors . They are quite expensive, but nothing else comes close to doing the same job. There are stationary edge sanders and over the top platten sanders for smaller panels typically used in a cabinet shop.

Hand held sanders are typically 5" or 6" in diameter and spin in a random orbit, ROS sanders. Hand held belt sanders are typically 3" or 4" wide but have a steep learning curve and are not all that accurate even in experienced hands. Sander make gobs of dust.

Shaping and profiling:
Typically, edges on wood can be made decorative by using a router either hand held or in a router table. Routers can start cutting in the middle of a panel or length of wood to make a groove or a slot called a dado. Shapers are much larger and can not start a cut in the middle of the workpiece ..... except on an edge. Shapers are typically used to make rails and styles on doors, called raised panel doors. Routers can do the same, but are typically used for cabinet doors, not full size. Routers are the most noisy machine in the shop.


Those are the 4 most used or typical operations in a wood shop.
Every woodworking process will either create dust or chips which should be removed from the air and from around the cutters so they perform more efficiently. This process is call Dust Collection and there are two different ways to do this. A full size dust collector with have a bag or pleated filter and a 1 1/2 to 5 HP motor to power a blower. The blower pushes air through the bag or filter at a high rate which creates a vacuum into which the dust is collected and spun off into a collection bag or drum. It's like a vacuum on steroids. A shop vac is a powerful, but limited device which is best used right at the cutting source, like a router cutter or miter saw. It does not move enough volume of air to effective collect the dust from a large cabinet like under a table saw.

For high tech shops, a CNC router will be a real time and labor saver, but most home shops do not use them. Once programmed, you can make multiples of the same part very quickly and easily.
If your projects require multiple parts it will be a a worthwhile, but costly investment.

There you pretty much have it, Woodworking 101 explained in a single post. :surprise2:


----------



## Alexandru Nica (Aug 20, 2018)

Okeyyy i think i kinda badly explained what i wanted to know, i know what every machine does and i know what i need, i wanted to know a brand recomandatuon for the machines or a site where i can buy all of the stuff i need, that's what i asked for but the woodworking 101 is wowwww very nice indeed, example of site is : http://www.kendaltools.co.uk/shop/woodworking-machinery/index.htm , but i don't know if the machines from them or other sites are good that's why i'm asking for sugestions here, wated to know a place where someone bought machines and was happy with them and the services that the shop offered 🙂 thx and sorry for the missunderstanding


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Alex, yes I knew what you were asking, but you still do not provide enough information. If we do not know what is available where you live we do not know what to recommend. We could assume that nothing is available and only recommend products that we can purchase in the USA. However, we know nothing about import laws in Romania. Will Romania allow you to import just anything that you want to import?


There are many companies that make complete lines of machines that would do the job you want. However, it is pointless to recommend something that you will not be able to import.


George


----------



## Alexandru Nica (Aug 20, 2018)

Importing from usa is not a problem so anything woulf help, saying that i've imported stuff like that in the past for some people but now i want to know the market so to say and not to dive in head on, thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There is bound to be places you could get the basic equipment in Romania. It sounds like the work you would be doing you might need a 3D carving machine. That may be something you may have to import.


----------



## Alexandru Nica (Aug 20, 2018)

Only place in Romania that i found some decent machines is ebernardo.ro and from what i heard the services offered are not that good, that's why i'm looking for some alternatives


----------



## Arthur Blowfish (Aug 19, 2018)

*Equipment?*

The main question is 'What are you making?' 
If it's furniture, it's one set of equipment
if its statuary, its another
If it's complex (expensive) small items - puzzle boxes say, then it's another
If it's glue-lam beams for architecture, another.


Only then consider what equipment you need 

Until you share some of that here, we can't really help.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Arthur Blowfish said:


> The main question is 'What are you making?'
> If it's furniture, it's one set of equipment
> if its statuary, its another
> If it's complex (expensive) small items - puzzle boxes say, then it's another
> ...



He is not concerned with the type of machines to buy. What he wants to know is what Manufacturer/distributor would you recommend so that he can purchase all the equipment in one place. 



It is going to have to be some company that is willing to ship overseas to another company. I think the only way he is going to find this out is just get a list of major woodworking machine manufacturers and write/telephone them. Ask if they are interested and go from there. 



I would start by "googling" -- woodworking machine manufacturers. You might also try googling --- woodworking machine distributors.


Select the ones that look appealing and contact them for more information.


The key to all of this is not what machines people on this forum like to use, it is which companies are willing to ship to a country overseas.



George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I actually own 2 European/Italian made machines*

My machines, a 13" jointer/planer combo and an 18" bandsaw were made by SCMI, who imports them for the USA market. They are well made and work great. A friend has a sliding table table saw which he loves also.

If you search for European woodworking machines you will find several companies including Wadkin and Felder. Unfortunately, the industrial lines of European woodworking machines are large and expensive for a home shop.
https://www.scmgroup.com/en_US/scmwood

http://www.wadkin.com/

I also own a single Powermatic 12" table Model 68. Extremely well made and powerful. They may export to Europe, I donno?
http://www.powermatic.com/

Grizzly also makes great products, for home and industry:
www.grizzly.com


----------

